# Florida deep off shore Fishing



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I decided to book a all day party boat trip the end of the month in the John's Pass area of Florida. I have done the half day trips using the gear they rent. Basically they give you a broom stick with heavy line. This time I am doing the 10 hour trip and bringing my own gear. 
I have a pretty good Idea of what I am bringing. I will bring one of my 7ft trolling rods with 20-30# maximum and fluorocarbon leaders. Lots of sinkers and hooks for the pinfish bait and shrimp. Other thing I was thinking was twister tails and lead heads. Since we will be anchored and fishing like you do for walleye here in freshwater. I read its best to get the back of the boat due to chumming. I did that, back starboard corner.

I have about 20 different freshwater trolling setup to pick from. Some I have never used that were handed down from my dads collection. So I can just about come up with anything in size or length. I will just re-spool them if i need to. Thought about bringing a couple of rods and reals in case I have issues. I am flying so taking gear will require planning. I would take a large piece of PVC tubing with caps and check them in as luggage. That way I could even stuff tackle in it.

Looking for ideas or comments if I am off track and should make changes?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

One of the reasons you need a stout rod and heavy duty reel is because of all the predator fish. If you don't get those target fish to the boat quickly, a shark or Jew fish will take them from you again and again. I'd pack your heaviest gear and only bring bass gear if you plan on fishing for bait.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

thill said:


> One of the reasons you need a stout rod and heavy duty reel is because of all the predator fish. If you don't get those target fish to the boat quickly, a shark or Jew fish will take them from you again and again. I'd pack your heaviest gear and only bring bass gear if you plan on fishing for bait.


I have heavy gear, maybe go to 40-50# mainline? I know the line will be fresh since I am putting it on. Everything they have seems like it old and tired.

Last trip to Florida I watched the boats come in. The people that seem to be either locals or repeat customers brought gear. They use rods that seem to be a bit lighter than the rentals. I think that is because many of the half day trips are by novices. They would loose twice as much gear with them if they did not use heavy equipment.

Getting fish quick to the boat with heavy gear now makes sense when you bring up the predator fish.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Getting fish quick to the boat with heavy gear now makes sense when you bring up the predator fish.


It will also help in avoiding tangles with all the other lines in the water.

Here's what Hubbard's recommends for the 10hr: 

"We recommend 60 to 80 lb. test line, 6 oz. sinker, and 6/0 or 7/0 hook for big fish like Grouper.

We recommend 40 to 50 lb. test line, 4 oz. sinker, and 4/0 or 5/0 hook for smaller fish like Snapper and Hogfish."


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I read this before I booked, still think that is rather heavy line. I used the rods they have and the size of the fish they catch it was like catching pan fish on my salmon rods. Sure you get bigger fish but I like to feel the hit instead of waiting until it feels heavy:lol: The all day trips are not as crowded they way they assign spots.

I would like to hear is what guys use for artificial's when doing a deep water trip? I know they fish reefs and sunken ships so snags are a issue. I was wondering if large lead heads, or jigging spoons would be useful? 




Radar420 said:


> It will also help in avoiding tangles with all the other lines in the water.
> 
> Here's what Hubbard's recommends for the 10hr:
> 
> ...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I read this before I booked, still think that is rather heavy line. I used the rods they have and the size of the fish they catch it was like catching pan fish on my salmon rods. Sure you get bigger fish but I like to feel the hit instead of waiting until it feels heavy:lol: The all day trips are not as crowded they way they assign spots.
> 
> I would like to hear is what guys use for artificial's when doing a deep water trip? I know they fish reefs and sunken ships so snags are a issue. I was wondering if large lead heads, or jigging spoons would be useful?


There's a guy on the florida sportsman website who is a regular on the 39hr trips and a former commercial fisherman. His specialty is mangrove snapper and he uses 60lb I think. A big mangrove on this trip is like 10 lbs - he ups the size in case he hooks a grouper or aj. The big line is so you can hopefully avoid the fish getting back into the rocks or wrecks and breaking you off.

As far as jigs, butterfly jigs are popular (be prepared for a workout just jigging them) as well as hair jigs. On one of the last 39hr trips a guy did really good just using a hair jig with a 8/0 hook. A jig called a nekid ball jig is pretty popular as well.

Your best bet would be to email the place and ask them what you should bring or types of lures to try.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

You're spooling up braid, correct?


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Last trip to Florida I watched the boats come in. The people that seem to be either locals or repeat customers brought gear. *They use rods that seem to be a bit lighter than the rentals*. I think that is because many of the half day trips are by novices. They would loose twice as much gear with them if they did not use heavy equipment.


That is likely do to durability. If the rod is going to get beat against the rails and dropped you what a broomstick. 
If it is your gear you are less likely to drop in and beat it on the rails.

The faster you get the fish in the boat the less tangles. 

Mind you I have never done a party boat. I have fished charters and hooked up a nice shark and had it circle the boat enough times that a party boat would have cut the line.

Lighter gear you will lose more fish. I have caught Bonito on a centerpin reel just for the heck of it. I did end up with burn marks on my hand from the drag. There is a reason they use heavy gear.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm down in the Charlotte Harbor area gulf side, we been going out 16 to 20 miles, fishing offshore here requires circle hooks for reef fish, according to the local bait shop.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

thill said:


> You're spooling up braid, correct?


You might want *to check* on this before you spool your rods. Some of the party boats on the west side would not allow braid (At least that is my understanding). They preferred mono as it was easy to undo tangled lines.

Going on a private charter - use braid.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Northernfisher said:


> You might want *to check* on this before you spool your rods. Some of the party boats on the west side would not allow braid (At least that is my understanding). They preferred mono as it was easy to undo tangled lines.
> 
> Going on a private charter - use braid.


I read up on it earlier today. The charter I am using is OK with it on 5 and 10 hour trips. As long and you have 35 ft leader for the 5 hour and I think is 45ft for the 10 hour.All based on water depth.

I probably will go with main line mono and a short flourocarbon with barrel swivel.

I have even pondered just saying screw it and fishing with rental.

Now the wife and daughter are telling me they want to go. Just not on the 10 hour I have booked. Might do both or try to switch charters to a 5 hour.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

These came across my YouTube feed the other day. Maybe you can glean some information from them.


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know if its a budget thing, but you'd have a much better experience on a charter. Even if you catch the same amount of fish, at least you wouldn't have so many people to deal with. And then if you are getting bit off by sharks, just throw out the big rig and catch the shark!


----------



## mf2 (Apr 11, 2012)

Once you put the hurt on the shark/cuda/kingfish it won't bother you any more. Especially if it goes in the box. 400lbs Jewfish don't seem to give up so easily.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I lived in Sarasota for a few years and have been on the Hubbard's boats many times. I've also worked quite a few trips as a deckhand on the Flying Fish Fleet's party boats in Sarasota. Here's my advice.

Don't bother with the half day trips unless you just want to get out on the water. You'll basically be limited to catching small grunts, Vermilion Snapper, Squirrel fish and maybe a short Red Grouper or two. Now there's nothing wrong with those fish, but the full day (8-12 hour) trips are a different ball game. On those trips you have a decent shot at a keeper size grouper or two (Both Red and Gag), Mangrove Snapper and if the water is calm and the boat's not loaded you might even get into some Amberjack (The captain can run out a bit further than usual).

As for tackle, I would highly suggest not taking braided line. Not because it doesn't work (it works very well) the problem is unless you have some experience you're likely to end up tangled with your neighbors and people on the other side of the boat. When you're tangling mono with mono it's not too bad, but the deckhands will cut you zero slack if you're running braid. They will just cut your line and will be none too happy. Not to mention if they're saying you need a 35ft leader, that's halfway to the bottom where you're likely to be fishing, so there's really no point.

As for rods, salmon trolling rods just won't cut it when bottom fishing. To have any chance of getting a decent fish off the bottom you need a stiff rod with lots of backbone. Salmon trolling rods are made to give so you don't break the line or pull hooks, on a Grouper that give is just going to let them rock up and it's over. The fight with a Grouper is typically won or lost in the first 10 seconds when you're getting him off the bottom and out of the coral/rock. You need that stout rod so you can put a ton of weight on the fish.

Here's what I would suggest taking on the 10hr trip. One 4/0 Penn Senator or Daiwa 450 loaded with 60lb mono on a medium to heavy action boat rod 40-60lb line rated (Ugly stik makes some nice affordable ones. A 25 yard spool of 40lb Flourocarbon for leaders for Mangrove snapper and 80lb mono for Grouper, a dozen 4-8 oz egg sinkers (5oz are typically about perfect), a bunch of heavy duty swivels, 3/0 octopus hooks for Snapper and 5/0 circle hooks for Grouper. The law now states that you need to use circle hooks for all reef species but it's frequently ignored. Snell the 3/0's in tandem and use full cut sardine plugs (Ask the deckhand how to rig them on the way out). Buy a box of frozen sardines the day before the trip (Don't bother with the chunks and squid that are included with the trip.). Put the frozen sardines, 2 cups of salt and enough water to cover them. Leave the whole thing in the fridge overnight. This firms them up so they will stay on the hook. The sardines will catch mangroves and Grouper. If there's AJ's spotted you'll need live bait or a large jig (4-6oz diamond jig works well).

When the fish aren't biting don't be afraid to cast out away from the boat. It's not easy to do with a big 4/0 reel, but if you can manage you'll get to fish that haven't been bonked in the head by lead sinkers yet.

Also, if you want to borrow a reel just let me know. My dad borrowed a lot of my saltwater stuff to Snowbird in Florida this Winter, but I still have some spare setups laying around. Honestly, the way airline baggage fees are now you might be better off buying a rod down there and mailing it back, or selling the rod on Craigslist before you leave.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Zofchak said:


> I lived in Sarasota for a few years and have been on the Hubbard's boats many times. I've also worked quite a few trips as a deckhand on the Flying Fish Fleet's party boats in Sarasota. Here's my advice.
> 
> Don't bother with the half day trips unless you just want to get out on the water. You'll basically be limited to catching small grunts, Vermilion Snapper, Squirrel fish and maybe a short Red Grouper or two. Now there's nothing wrong with those fish, but the full day (8-12 hour) trips are a different ball game. On those trips you have a decent shot at a keeper size grouper or two (Both Red and Gag), Mangrove Snapper and if the water is calm and the boat's not loaded you might even get into some Amberjack (The captain can run out a bit further than usual).
> 
> ...


Great info, I appreciate it. All the info i am receiving has been helpful.
I booked a 10 hour trip a few weeks ago. So the trip is set and really can't change that. My concern was tackle and what the charter supplied. I have done these half trips before and as I commented previously. I felt like I was just on a small rock bass trip. That was not the experience I wanted. If this was not a family trip I would of done the 39 hr trip or booked a guide and went solo.
I already paid for pinfish in the reservation I probably should of just went to a bait store and got them. Figured I am arriving on the 29th and getting on the boat the very next morning. Wanted to do the trip first thing so I could eat fish all week! I like the idea of buying the sardines and using them. Can you find them in the supermarket or bait shop?

I wanted to do the snell setup last trip on the half day, but the hands said no. That is how I like to bottom fish in MI. I have so many large trolling reels but they may not be big enough. Maybe I might consider borrowing it. I will check the size of my Diawa's and Penn's.
Just taking a reel and buying a rod saves the headache. I had room for extra bags on the flight so I was planning to get a big PVC tube and cap it. put some footman loops on it and take a strap with me. I started thinking the car we are renting may not be big enough? I might have to upgrade with all my gear...
Wife is already saying is this a fishing trip or a family vacation?.....women. Just got to get her more involved and talk into her going.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bait shops will have the sardines. I've only seen frozen shrimp and squid at Publix.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

As Radar mentioned the baitshops will have the sardines (Hubbard's Marina sells them right in their office). The Pinfish will help, especially if it's a poor bite or there are Amberjack around. You did the right thing by buying them right at the marina. Without a large amount of water they would not have survived the ride from another bait shop.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I did some checking on gear. Not much locally but did find a two piece rod I could break down and transport. Starting to think it might just be easier to use the gear they rent. The headache is transporting all of it.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I did some checking on gear. Not much locally but did find a two piece rod I could break down and transport. Starting to think it might just be easier to use the gear they rent. The headache is transporting all of it.


 Here's a couple great tackle shops that aren't too far from Hubbard's (Of course Hubbard's sells gear as well).

Dogfish used to make some amazing custom rods for bottom fishing, but I'm not sure if they still do (They were using Ugly Stik blanks which I don't think are available anymore). Fisherman's Supply has/had the best prices around on bait and other basics.

https://www.facebook.com/fishsupply

https://www.dogfishtacklecompany.com/


----------

